# [BSL] It's time to put a provincial muzzle on this one - Burnaby Now



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/2-0&fd=R&url=http://www.canada.com/burnabynow/news/community/story.html%3Fid%3D26c64e42-d586-41ea-b734-4439799a4f51&cid=0&ei=DU8lSKLyN53w8ATEpuCBAQ&usg=AFrqEzcT4gUTC5wiBJxk_fqiaQH5qt2-9Q">It's time to put a provincial muzzle on this one</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Burnaby Now, Canada -</font> <nobr>9 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Defenders of the <b>breed</b> seem to overlook this. They insist that it's the owner, not the <b>dog</b>, who's responsible. And they're right. Animals are animals. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

